# Just a street portrait 5Dkm3 and 50mm 1.2 L



## @!ex (Mar 26, 2012)

I am just getting into portrait, street shooting and using Canon and a full frame with a 50mm 1.2. You only have one chance at a shot like this on the street. I met this graffiti artist yesterday and lets just say he wasn't going to stand still for a portrait for more than one shot. example of the AF, especially on a 50 1.2 which has been historically plagued by AF issues. Also detail and FF DOF. Let me know what you think...


----------



## seekn (Mar 26, 2012)

I love the hell out of it man.
Such a small DOF to work with and it looks like you nailed it. I like how the mushroom,anarchy tat, closest eye, nose ring, and lip piercing is all in focus and sharp - because those are the main focal points in this portrait. I would be proud of this one. Gritty. Nice job.


----------



## Tijn (Mar 26, 2012)

Gorgeous cute little devil you captured there.

Was it actually shot at f/1.2, or a slight bit smaller?


----------



## D.Sim (Mar 26, 2012)

Tijn said:


> Gorgeous cute little devil you captured there.
> 
> Was it actually shot at f/1.2, or a slight bit smaller?


I'd venture it was shot at 1.2... The DoF is narrow enough that the right eye is out of focus as compared to the left...


----------



## alipaulphotography (Mar 26, 2012)

Awesome shot mate.

I just bought the 50L yesterday. For a 5D classic mind. Did you manually select a focus point over the eye?

My big issue with the 5D3 is the lack of focus screen thus having no idea if a shot like this is in focus or not and trusting the camera entirely.

Happy to see that it seems to be doing the job! Love the skin texture and the bokeh. I'd probably dampen the vignette a little more - but that's just personal preference.

I'd love to see a few more!


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 26, 2012)

I really dig the shot, well done.


----------



## Janco (Mar 26, 2012)

I love it.

Especially if it really was a one shot opportunity (not two or three), it's great how you managed to grab a nice talking expression from his face. Thanks for sharing! It reminds me a bit of Richard Avedon's work. (when it comes to capturing the right expression)

http://www.richardavedon.com/


----------



## @!ex (Mar 26, 2012)

seekn said:


> I love the hell out of it man.
> Such a small DOF to work with and it looks like you nailed it. I like how the mushroom,anarchy tat, closest eye, nose ring, and lip piercing is all in focus and sharp - because those are the main focal points in this portrait. I would be proud of this one. Gritty. Nice job.



Thanks!


----------



## @!ex (Mar 26, 2012)

Tijn said:


> Gorgeous cute little devil you captured there.
> 
> Was it actually shot at f/1.2, or a slight bit smaller?



f/1.2, I mean kinda hard to justify all the extra cost/weight if you aren't going to use the extra half a stop you get from the 1.4, plus I think that at 1.2 is where the character of the lens is most evident...


----------



## Astro (Mar 26, 2012)

nice photo ..but i thought there is an extra forum for 5D MK3 images?


----------



## @!ex (Mar 26, 2012)

alipaulphotography said:


> Awesome shot mate.
> 
> I just bought the 50L yesterday. For a 5D classic mind. Did you manually select a focus point over the eye?
> 
> ...




Ya I metered the face AE locked it then I popped over to a manually selected AF point at the composition I wanted and then fired the shot.

I'll post more as they come. My girlfriends brother just had a baby, so more portraits today although not as gritty.


----------



## aZhu (Mar 26, 2012)

Great photo!

There's just one thing that bothers me and it's that not both eyes are in focus. That's the thing I find most distracting but other than that, I love everything else about it.


----------



## Astro (Mar 26, 2012)

aZhu said:


> There's just one thing that bothers me and it's that not both eyes are in focus. That's the thing I find most distracting but other than that, I love everything else about it.



well that is normal if you use f1.2 and the person looks not 100% straight in the camera.
the common rule say in such a case the near eye should be in focus. a rule that can be broken.


----------



## SomeGuyInNewJersey (Mar 26, 2012)

aZhu said:


> Great photo!
> 
> There's just one thing that bothers me and it's that not both eyes are in focus. That's the thing I find most distracting but other than that, I love everything else about it.



Actually there are 2 eyes in focus I think... the mushroom on his hat has one eye in focus too 

Great shot, I love the shallow DOF with only one eye (on the guy  ) in focus. 

Its great that even with just one eye on the plane of focus you also managed to get the nose ring mostly in focus too... was that planned or a happy accident?

Excellent image loads of character to it.


----------



## @!ex (Mar 26, 2012)

SomeGuyInNewJersey said:


> aZhu said:
> 
> 
> > Great photo!
> ...



Thanks, I was actually mainly hoping the anarchy tat in between the eyes would also be in focus, but the fact that the nose ring was too, was just a little icing on the cake. As for the second eye, I sort of like the fact that it is out of focus. One of the reasons I got the 1.2 was to get portraits where the head is not all in focus, the dreamy quality and attention that it forces on the face has always fascinated me. Now I can finally replicate it.


----------

